
Researchers Advance 'Quantum Teleportation' - lelf
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4384
======
rndn
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8643774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8643774)

Response:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8689912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8689912)

------
hippich
Could someone point me to better explanation how this is teleportation if to
restore state at destination, you need to send some information via fiber
cable anyway? Aren't it more like encoding and decoding at destination?

